# How long b4 your first kill?



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

How many seasons went by before you bagged your first bowkilled deer? What weapon you use and how did you hunt?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

I bowkilled my first serius season of bowhunting. It was a bb and I killed it with an old Horton Expo crossbow. Dont worry man the first one is the hardest. Once you build your confidence it gets easier. ( I said easier, not EASY )


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

im hangin in there...next fall will be my 7th season so hopefully lucky 7 will pull thru.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Took me till my fourth year of hunting, only my second year with a bow though. I think my first bow kill was my third deer bagged. It was a doe.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought my first compound bow last September and then shot one 3 weeks after season had been opened up...so less than 6 weeks for me  I've got 3 deer so far with my compound.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man does this thread bring back memories. It was my 6th season hunting and my first deer kill. I used a Horton Safari Express crossbow.

I was a sophmore in high school and school was cancelled because there was no heat. Knowing the rut was in, my buddy in I headed home, grabbed our bows and went out for a morning of hunting. I shot and missed a Doe in the around 10 a.m. I was already disgusted because I had missed many deer over the past 5 seasons and was wondering when my time was going to come. Around 2, we went back into town to pick up his father and went back out for the evening.

Since I had missed in the morning, I had a limited desire to hunt the evening. I hunted a small 5 acre plot of woods that butted up to a cornfield. I was there 10 minutes and all of a sudden 2 Doe came out of the cornfield heading into the woods. She gave me a perfect 15 yard, broadside shot. I double-lunged her and the rest is history. I have shot a deer every year since then...10 years and running.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

m still trying for my first bow kill (of corse im using a recurve bow so its just a little harder)


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

This upcoming 2007 season will be my 4th season of really concentrating on bow, went out with dad's, uncles buddies, but ya know how that can be, have fun and if a deer comes along great.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Second year of bowhunting age 14 1978 button buck. Wow what a thrill! Still feel the same when it happens now. This year I got to enjoy my 13 year old son harvest his first doe at the age of 13 with a muzzleloader. He is still talking smack.


----------



## basscatcher89 (Apr 25, 2004)

i have been hunting since 2004 but i always went along for the ride when my buddy would go i learned alot from him the two years before and the first year that buddy took me to a nice spot were he had seen a massive seven pointer walking a day prior to my hunt. i got ancy because the deer came out behind us and walked out only ten yards away, i didnt even shoot until he was about fourty but i missed what a crushing thought. i didnt kill my firt deer until october of this year it was a four pointer and it was about 27 yards ay double lung made it easy tracking watched it fall


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I started bow and gun hunting at about the same time when I was 13 or 14. I was limited to where I could ride my bike to as to where I hunted. Nobody in my family hunted so I pretty much had to learn through trial and error. I killed my 1st deer a nice doe with a shotgun when I was 16. Nobody could believe it. In those days you had to draw a doe permit, I felt lucky just getting the permit, let alone filling it.

I started to get serious about bowhunting when I was about 18, it took me till I was 23 to bag my first, a button buck. I have killed at least one with my bow every year since, about 15 years in a row. The 1st one is by far the toughest, hang in there it will happen.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I started Bow hunting at the age of 8 , it took me a year and a half to get my first deer an point buck.When that deer came into range Wow was I nervous, still have bruises on my knees from them knockin together so hard 
I had a 6 arrow quiver and it took all 6 arrows to get the buck , missed the first 5 , 6th shot went right through the heart. Man those are the good ole days..


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

This was my second year bowhunting. I haven't shot one yet. I've only had a shot at one. So of course with experience comes more bow kills. I'm hoping to get out alot more next year before the rut. :!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

took one opening morning of gun season 2 hr after shooting time first day in the woods at 100 yards still the biggest doe i ever got 7 years ago got one every year since then only had 2 years with 2 and 3 bucks mixed in


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I started bow hunting and was 12 my first season. My dad and I built a stand in our woods at the time (don't own the property anymore!) along some trails. I hunted every day from the opener and finally Oct 23rd I got my first shot off. It was an after school hunt and a lone doe came in. I drew and just let her come closer and closer just as dad had said over and over again. I actually let her get a little too close and took the shot at 4 yards (seriously)! I remember thinking I had missed because the doe just walked away like nothing happened. I was surprised to climb down and find my arrow covered in blood. I ran the 3/4 mile back to the house and called dad at work shouting "huge doe, huge doe". By the time he got home the whole family was out at the house, everybody excited for me. A convoy of 4 vehicles drove back the lane to the woods and everybody stayed behind other than my older brother, my dad and of course me. We found her 50 yards from the stand & it was a liver shot. It was not a "huge doe", but rather a yearling of about 70 lbs My brother was nice enough not to spoil my moment and never said a word about the size - just patted me on the back. I came out of the woods floating on a "high" like I had never felt to a hero's welcome from my entire family.

To others this story may sound kinda funny, but it is a BIG DEAL when you get your first deer in my family. The next September on my 13th b-day dad surprised me with her mount. I still display it on my wall and it is truly a beautiful mount - it does look really tiny next to 3.5 & 4.5 year old bucks though so it makes for a conversation piece and gives me an excuse to relive that day again


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Fish'n'Fool...thats a great story, that cool, that is exactly what it's all about, that feeling is what we hope to pass on to our son's daughters, grandchildren. if everybody could experiance that feeling, everybody would hunt....thanks for sharing...


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

3 years for me. my first year a didnt really hunt that much with my crossbow then the next year i bought a pse nova and was unsuccessful that year then the year after i finally shot one


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Got lucky and it only took one season. Took an 8 point that scored roughly 100"


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

i started hunting about 3 years ago with my cousin my uncle got us into it. our real first year hutning with bow was this year and luck was on our side in one weekend we could have killed two doe and a six point buck didnt happen. durning the gun season this year we did manage to kill our first deer a 6 point for me and an 8 for my cuz. The whole family was over congradulating us on our first kill it was the best feelin in the world. I am so looking forward to next season just bc of the excite I had while bow huntin.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Never bow hunted before, but bagged my first deer with a .306 on my third trip out. I was seven. I got out of hunting about 20 years ago and took up fishing.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bow hunted hard for six years before I got my first one. I don't have very good property and would only see deer 1 out of 3 trips on average and rarely within a couple hundred yards. But after hundreds of hours on stand, i finally got one within range and made the kill. a 3 point buck


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have the time you have to hunt the rut! Sometimes Its like the first day of guns season bucks,does it doesn't matter what you are hunting for the woods are alive! Theirs nothing greater than the silence of the woods being broken by does running thru the leaves with a big old pig grunting close behind!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I got my first doe when i was 8 years old, i was down at my grandpas house down in logan W.V... was sitting up in the hay stalker with a scoped .22 single shot break lever action. Shot it right below the left ear and soon as the bullet hit it, it turned, looked my way and just dropped. After that i was hooked on hunting so my father showed me how to hunt, trap and to beable to live in the woods,,, man i miss those years.


----------

